# Let's talk blood work - who's your lab?



## NbleSavage (May 1, 2012)

I've read good reviews elsewhere about PrivatemedLabs.com

Who do you go to outside of your GP for blood testing, what kind of panels do they run and how much do they charge you?

For example: PrivateMedLabs runs the "Male Anti-Aging" screen for right around $150 after an easily obtained 15% discount code which covers the following:


Cholesterol, total; high-density lipoprotein (HDL) cholesterol; low-density lipoprotein (LDL) cholesterol (calculation); triglycerides; very low-density lipoprotein (VLDL) cholesterol (calculation); Hematocrit; hemoglobin; mean corpuscular volume (MCV); mean corpuscular hemoglobin (MCH); mean corpuscular hemoglobin concentration (MCHC); red cell distribution width (RDW); percentage and absolute differential counts; platelet count; red cell count; white blood cell count; Estradiol, Sensitive; IGF-1; A:G ratio; albumin, serum; alkaline phosphatase, serum; ALT (SGPT); AST (SGOT); bilirubin, total; BUN; BUN:creatinine ratio; calcium, serum; carbon dioxide, total; chloride, serum; creatinine, serum; globulin, total; glucose, serum; potassium, serum; protein, total, serum; sodium, serum; Testosterone, Serum; Prostate-Specific Antigen (PSA), Serum;Free Thyroxine Index (FTI);Thyroxine (T4); Thyroid Hormone Binding Ratio (T3 Uptake); Thyroid-Stimulating Hormone (TSH)


----------



## SFGiants (May 1, 2012)

My doctor for stuff like that bro, GH PML.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 1, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> My doctor for stuff like that bro, GH PML.



No doubt, that's best (using your GP). 

For those who are outside their doctor's care - perhaps a self-administered TRT situation (hypothetically speaking of course  ) who's your choice of lab?


----------



## Spear (May 7, 2012)

I think the site your'e looking for is http://www.privatemdlabs.com

I haven't used it, but have heard of many people using it, and you can just go into their clinic close by get blood drawn, and they email you the results.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 7, 2012)

Spear said:


> I think the site your'e looking for is http://www.privatemdlabs.com
> 
> I haven't used it, but have heard of many people using it, and you can just go into their clinic close by get blood drawn, and they email you the results.


 
That's the one, Bro 

Got mine drawn there today. Pro Tip I received was to buy the "Female Hormone Panel" test on-line. It covers everything a Bro wants at half the price of the same male testing (discrimination much? /Menopausal bitterness)

Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## Lulu66 (May 14, 2012)

Yup privatemd. Then get ur blood drawn at labcorp


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 14, 2012)

Ok I'm trying to get this done guys and I need your help. Which test do I get? The female hormone panel? What else do I need to have tested?


----------



## Stick & Move (May 14, 2012)

Privatemdlabs.com $50.99......... Do you know of something better? Have to get my bloods 2 weeks.


----------



## Stick & Move (May 14, 2012)

Yes Sir Female hormone panel


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 14, 2012)

Anyone have a discount code they wunna share?


----------



## Stick & Move (May 14, 2012)

just google" discount codes privatemdlabs.com"


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 15, 2012)

good advice stick!


----------

